# self employment HELP!!!!



## rickypaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, i am trying to find out abot self employment in florida as a painter and decorator. could anyone tell me is the market saturated, is the development industry thriving could i be renovating rentals prior to lease or do i not stand a chance????? many thanks rich


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Rich,

no idea about that particular market in that part of the States, but the first question that comes to mind is: do you have work authorisation in the US? If so, best of luck! If not, your question is a moot point.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rickypaint said:


> or do i not stand a chance?????


That's about it.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm in Florida right now. Hotels are reducing prices, store owners tell me there are no customers at all, and I drove down a street of beachfront houses and an amazing number of them were for sale. The economy is terrible, and I doubt people are spending much on decorating anything.

All of this matters little however, unless you are already a US citizen or green card holder, because otherwise, you either won't be able to get a visa or things will have changed by the time you do. Your work will not entitle you to a work visa unless you are going to open a business worth at least $500,000, and probably employ a couple of Americans. If you have parents or siblings who are US citizens, they could sponsor you. Or you could marry an American.

If you are attending a university or just graduated, you might be able to get a short term (maybe five months) work visa for next summer through a program like BUNAC.

And things are only going to get tougher, with both visa rules and the economy.


----------



## taxman (Nov 29, 2008)

*Florida self employment*

Although I live in NY I have relatives in FLorida who are in the contracting business who may be able to help. Find me by searching google by entering the two words ********, contact me and I will see what I can do to help. Best wishes,
Andy Powers




rickypaint said:


> Hi everyone, i am trying to find out abot self employment in florida as a painter and decorator. could anyone tell me is the market saturated, is the development industry thriving could i be renovating rentals prior to lease or do i not stand a chance????? many thanks rich


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

taxman said:


> Although I live in NY I have relatives in FLorida who are in the contracting business who may be able to help. Find me by searching google by entering the two words ********, contact me and I will see what I can do to help. Best wishes,
> Andy Powers


It's to be hoped you know more about taxation than immigration! He doesn't need a job but a suitable immigration status. There's no great problem supporting yourself as a painter PROVIDED you have permission to live and work here. Without that, your offer is nonsensical.


----------



## taxman (Nov 29, 2008)

*Immigration*

QUOTE=Fatbrit;79503]It's to be hoped you know more about taxation than immigration! He doesn't need a job but a suitable immigration status. There's no great problem supporting yourself as a painter PROVIDED you have permission to live and work here. Without that, your offer is nonsensical.[/QUOTE]

Dear Fatbrit. Actually the man asked as to the status of construction industry in the State of Florida. As I have relatives who work as painters and tapers in Florida there is an outside possibility that they can introduce him to someone who may be willing to sponsor him. As I am just too busy to monitor this forum on a regular basis and I don't want my email address spread around the only way that this person (or anyone else) would be able to contact me is through the secure Contact Us section of the website. 

Although it may be a difficult concept for you to understand, time is money and any time I spend communicating in an effort to help a stranger during these poor financial times actually cost me money. I probably have a better understanding of U.S. Immigration Law and I find your post to be personally insulting. You make money from advertiing from your web site, I don't. I help people because I want to even without financial reward. 

The chances of this person getting hired and eventually being able to start his own business during this economy is remote, but that does not mean someone should not try to help him.

Have a wonderful holiday season as it is the season for giving.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

taxman said:


> Dear Fatbrit. Actually the man asked as to the status of construction industry in the State of Florida. As I have relatives who work as painters and tapers in Florida there is an outside possibility that they can introduce him to someone who may be willing to sponsor him. As I am just too busy to monitor this forum on a regular basis and I don't want my email address spread around the only way that this person (or anyone else) would be able to contact me is through the secure Contact Us section of the website.
> 
> Although it may be a difficult concept for you to understand, time is money and any time I spend communicating in an effort to help a stranger during these poor financial times actually cost me money. I probably have a better understanding of U.S. Immigration Law and I find your post to be personally insulting. You make money from advertiing from your web site, I don't. I help people because I want to even without financial reward.
> 
> ...


But you're not helping him because you obviously know nothing, and I mean *nothing*, about US immigration!

You do, however, presumably know something about tax and you're welcome to post about it given your professed inclination for benefaction. However, that does not mean picking up every post that could vaguely have some connection to your business and shamelessly promoting it -- that is rude to our readers and I take offense on their behalf. Moreover, it removes peer review when your post is along the lines of: "Contact me and I'll sort you out" -- and that is a very important part of a bulletin board giving advice.

Anyway, don't let me hold you any longer from your busy money-making schedule on a Saturday evening.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Construction in Florida is dead. I was just there. Dead.

So, even if he could get a work permit, which he can't, he wouldn't get any work. He would be competing with all the out-of-work illegal and legal immigrants from Mexico, the islands, and Central America, who are willing to work for low wages.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

First, he can't get a work visa unless there are no Americans and permanent residents available. Second, sponsorship is an expensive and time-consuming process that merely puts the visa into an H1B lottery. The visas are only granted twice per year, so someone would have to think he was so special that they were willing to pay money, wait a year or so, all on the off chance he would be approved, and then get through the lottery process.

There is no point in encouraging him. If he had close relatives (parents, siblings, children) who are American citizens resident in the US who are willing to sponsor and support him, he could get in, if he's willing to wait quite a few years.


----------



## taxman (Nov 29, 2008)

Undermine their pompous authority, reject their moral standards, make anarchy and disorder your trademarks. Cause as much chaos and disruption as possible but don’t let them take you ALIVE. - Sid Vicious -Considering you persist in your vicious attack I guess your signature tells everyone all they need to know about you. 

I have to give you credit however. Given my tiredness you succeeded in baiting me into going along with your attack as regards any knowledge I have pertaining to immigration and to retaliate by making reference to sponsorship. Synthia is correct that given the economics of the day, IF the OP is a foreign national his chances of getting an H2B visa are in fact slim to none. However the writer never made any reference to the fact that he was a foreign national, and from the tone of his question, initially led me to believe it is more likely than not that he is a U.S. person seeking information concerning the constuction opportunities in the State of Florida, which is to which my original reply was directed.

As to your perpetual reference to solicitation of business and money, I must opine that this is indicative of a serious psychological disfuntion. If this were a U.S. person who was fortunate enough to find work, given the fact that there are so many underpriced homes available in need of repair which are being bought up by contractors both within and without the State of Florida for investment purposes, what immaginable business purpose would I achieve by introducing him to some people who may be able to help him-or at least advise him of the existing situation or possible future opportunities. Just think about that for a moment. 

You obviously have a serious need for theraputic treatment of your anger management issues, again which is so obvious from your signature.

So get over it and try to enjoy the holidays.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

taxman said:


> Undermine their pompous authority, reject their moral standards, make anarchy and disorder your trademarks. Cause as much chaos and disruption as possible but don’t let them take you ALIVE. - Sid Vicious -Considering you persist in your vicious attack I guess your signature tells everyone all they need to know about you.
> 
> I have to give you credit however. Given my tiredness you succeeded in baiting me into going along with your attack as regards any knowledge I have pertaining to immigration and to retaliate by making reference to sponsorship. Synthia is correct that given the economics of the day, IF the OP is a foreign national his chances of getting an H2B visa are in fact slim to none. However the writer never made any reference to the fact that he was a foreign national, and from the tone of his question, initially led me to believe it is more likely than not that he is a U.S. person seeking information concerning the constuction opportunities in the State of Florida, which is to which my original reply was directed.
> 
> ...


There are a couple of clues you could have used to help yourself:
* This is an expat board -- hence expats tend to post on it!
* The destination is Florida. London is to England for an American as Florida is to the US for a Brit!
* That quaint term of "painter and decorator" would probably only be heard repeated in the States on a PBS buy-in.

The H2b is about as useful to him as a chocolate teapot. There's nowhere to go with it! Think of it as the ski instructor's visa and you'll not go so far wrong.

This is not a US person or, indeed, an alien with the right to work. So your further rantings are moot. I'll ignore the _ad hominem_ attacks. Readers can make up their own minds whether they are justified.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

taxman said:


> QUOTE=Fatbrit;79503]It's to be hoped you know more about taxation than immigration! He doesn't need a job but a suitable immigration status. There's no great problem supporting yourself as a painter PROVIDED you have permission to live and work here. Without that, your offer is nonsensical.


Dear Fatbrit. Actually the man asked as to the status of construction industry in the State of Florida. As I have relatives who work as painters and tapers in Florida there is an outside possibility that they can introduce him to someone who may be willing to sponsor him. As I am just too busy to monitor this forum on a regular basis and I don't want my email address spread around the only way that this person (or anyone else) would be able to contact me is through the secure Contact Us section of the website. 

Although it may be a difficult concept for you to understand, time is money and any time I spend communicating in an effort to help a stranger during these poor financial times actually cost me money. I probably have a better understanding of U.S. Immigration Law and I find your post to be personally insulting. You make money from advertiing from your web site, I don't. I help people because I want to even without financial reward. 

The chances of this person getting hired and eventually being able to start his own business during this economy is remote, but that does not mean someone should not try to help him.

Have a wonderful holiday season as it is the season for giving.[/QUOTE]


How about Reality 101? 

Let's assume he is finanically able to start his own business. Without a book of business, referal clients, a crew he can rely on and legal situations he is not familiar with in a country where language will be a problem (yes!) and construction is on a down curve.

Let's assume he finds and employer. How will he get a visa? 

There is a fine line between trying to help and posting "printed matter".

Have you ever tried to keep a server up and running? I am sure donations are welcome.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

taxman said:


> Undermine their pompous authority, reject their moral standards, make anarchy and disorder your trademarks. Cause as much chaos and disruption as possible but don’t let them take you ALIVE. - Sid Vicious -Considering you persist in your vicious attack I guess your signature tells everyone all they need to know about you.
> 
> I have to give you credit however. Given my tiredness you succeeded in baiting me into going along with your attack as regards any knowledge I have pertaining to immigration and to retaliate by making reference to sponsorship. Synthia is correct that given the economics of the day, IF the OP is a foreign national his chances of getting an H2B visa are in fact slim to none. However the writer never made any reference to the fact that he was a foreign national, and from the tone of his question, initially led me to believe it is more likely than not that he is a U.S. person seeking information concerning the constuction opportunities in the State of Florida, which is to which my original reply was directed.
> 
> ...


You may want to research H2B prior to suggesting it. 

Let the poster make up his mind where he wants to move to first:>)


----------

